# Stomach bug at 37 weeks



## loopylooby (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello

I just wanted to run something past you, hope you don't mind. 
I am currently 37 weeks pregnant and my DH has given me a bug.  It started yesterday where I felt really lifeless and had bad (gastro type) stomach cramps.  Bit of diarrhoea but not much.  Feel like throwing up but can't.  Haven't eaten much and trying to take sips of water.  Also have taken paracetamol when pain bad.  I'm still the same today, after a rough night. 

I think the baby is ok as when I have been awake (trying to rest as much as poss until I get better!) it has been moving around, I just wanted to check;

- do you think the baby will be ok with this rest/lack of food/lower fluids/paracetamol?

I assume I don't have to ring the midwife unless the movements decrease?

Thanks for all your help

Loops
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

your baby will be fine with it all. You are doing the right thing with keeping your fluid levels up and just when you get your appetite back a bit have little bits of what you fancy,

hope you feel better soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## loopylooby (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for your help, feel a bit better today.


----------

